# My MAC Lip Swatches - Mostly Neutrals



## Mien (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey all! These are swatches of all my MAC lip products, most of them are LE. Some of these pics were already posted in the collection threads. 

I have light skin (15) and my lips are quite pigmented:






Enjoy! 

*Lipsticks:*

3N (N-Collection)





Strange Hybrid (Strange Hybrid)





Sandy B (Originals)





Sandy B lipstick with Gentility lipgloss, (Finery Pink lipbag, holiday '07). 





Her Fancy (Antiquitease)





Snob  Appeal (Finery)





Blueblood (Finery)





Poise (Matenne)





40's Pink (Matenne)





Not So Innocent (Fafi)





Utterly Frivolous (Fafi)





Strawbaby (Fafi)





Lollipop Loving (Heatherette)





Costa Chic (Euristacrats)





Going Ducth (Euristocrats)





Barcelona Red (Euristocrats)





Rue d'Bois (Euristocrats)





Viva Glam III (perm)





Party Mate (Naughty Nauticals)





*Lipglass: * 

Nico Now (Originals)









Full On Lust (Originals)









2N (N-collection)





Gentility (Finery)





Sugar Trance (Fafi)





Cult Fave (Fafi)





Red Romp (Antiquitease)





Starlet Kiss (Heatherette)





Sock Hop (Heatherette)





Poetic License (Naturally Eccentric) 





Precosious (Soire Warm)





*Lipgelée:*
_Sugar Shock (C-shock)_





_Slicked Pink (perm)_





*Dazzleglass:*
_Money, Honey Dazzleglass_
On paper:





On my wrist:





Only on bottom lip for comparison:





Fully applie:





_Spanking Rich_





*Misc:*

_Hot Crhome! Chromeglass_





_Pink Threat Cremestick liner_





_Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick SPF15 Strobe Kiss_
Strobe Kiss on inner arm:





Different lighting:





Strobe Kiss on lips:










Hope this helped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xx Mien


----------



## Mien (May 30, 2008)

Update:

*Slimshine Lipstick:*

By degrees (Cool Heat)





Gentle Simmer (Cool Heat)





*Lipstick:*

Too Fab (Dress Camp)





Ahoy There! (Naughty Nauticals)





*Lipglass:*

Viva Glam VI SE





Fashion (Dress Camp)





*Lustreglass:*

Ensign (Naughty Nauticals)





*Dazzleglass:*

Rags To Riches


----------

